# Not sure what happened here?



## texmansru47 (Dec 14, 2021)

My brother brought me his S&W MP 9MM Shield after he cleaned it for the first time and I noticed something strange... but the problem is I cannot figure out how to fix it... so I come to the experts here. As you can see from the picture the recoil plug is sticking out... and the slide will not go all the back so I can lock the slide and move the level to see about disassembling it. It looks like he put the recoil spring and plug-in wrong (oval in the wrong location). He does not have the grip safety so that is not the issue. I believe it has to do with the recoil plug but I am not an expert with S&W (I have a sig myself). Any ideas of what to do to resolve this??? I know he loves this pistol.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

Can you Pull the Guide rod Forward?
IF so Get a pair of Vice grips and some Painters tape. Cover the rod end with 2 layers of tape (no More). Grip the end of the rod with the Vicegrips over the Tape. Pull Gently forward and see if you can release your slide. If you try Hammering it in you'll screw up Mucho. I agree he probably rotated the rod when replacing the slide.
You may also try Rotating the Rod a tiny bit with the Vice Grips... Could be as simple as a misalignment


----------



## texmansru47 (Dec 14, 2021)

mroland40330 said:


> Can you Pull the Guide rod Forward?
> IF so Get a pair of Vice grips and some Painters tape. Cover the rod end with 2 layers of tape (no More). Grip the end of the rod with the Vicegrips over the Tape. Pull Gently forward and see if you can release your slide. If you try Hammering it in you'll screw up Mucho. I agree he probably rotated the rod when replacing the slide.
> You may also try Rotating the Rod a tiny bit with the Vice Grips... Could be as simple as a misalignment


Excellent. I will definitely try this when I get back. Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The rod is not seated correctly against the barrel. Try grabbing the rod and with a pulling and twisting motion, try popping the rod back into place against the barrel. If you can't do it with your fingers, put some masking tape on the jaws of a pair of pliers, and use those to do it....carefully. Not too hard to do. If you can't pull the trigger make sure from the mag well, push down the yellow lever. You should now be able to pull back the slide and finish disassembling the pistol after you get the guide rod in place.


----------



## texmansru47 (Dec 14, 2021)

denner said:


> The rod is not seated correctly against the barrel. Try grabbing the rod and with a pulling and twisting motion, try popping the rod back into place against the barrel. If you can't do it with your fingers, put some masking tape on the jaws of a pair of pliers, and use those to do it....carefully. Not too hard to do. If you can't pull the trigger make sure from the mag well, push down the yellow lever. You should now be able to pull back the slide and finish disassembling the pistol after you get the guide rod in place.


Will do! Thank you very much!


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

Not an Uncommon Occurrence. I have had it happen with my Kimber when I don't pay attention when Reassembling her.


----------



## texmansru47 (Dec 14, 2021)

mroland40330 said:


> Not an Uncommon Occurrence. I have had it happen with my Kimber when I don't pay attention when Reassembling her.


Gotcha. ONce I get this fix it will be my first time disassembling (check my brother's cleaning) and reassembling it. I know about the activator switch on these pistols so I am ready for that one.


----------



## texmansru47 (Dec 14, 2021)

All,

I pulled gently on the recoil rod and twisted it and it went back in place and I was about to disassemble it and noted how the recoil rod has to be in place for my brother. He is happy that he has his gun back. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

texmansru47 said:


> All,
> 
> I pulled gently on the recoil rod and twisted it and it went back in place and I was about to disassemble it and noted how the recoil rod has to be in place for my brother. He is happy that he has his gun back. Thanks, everyone!


Most EXCELLENT Result...


----------

